# Left chest transfer placement, easy way?



## Cutting_Edge (Jun 30, 2006)

Evening all......

I have asked this question on another board and no one there had an answer for me......How bout you guys?

Yes, I am new to transfers......Yes, I do have a Tee Square It.......Yes, I can do the full fronts and backs designs........

Now......is there an easy way of doing left chest designs?? Placement measurements.....where can I find where they are supposed to go?

HELPPPPPP

Advice and help is greatly appreciated.

Margaret
Cutting Edge


----------



## cbs1963 (May 31, 2007)

This takes a little practice. Run a straight line down the front of the shirt from where the top shoulder seam meets the collar. Run another straight line across the chest of the shirt through the center of the sleeve. Where the two lines intersect is where the center of the design should be. I got this from some other web sites. This is a good general guide to go by. I have not found any measuring devices that are designed for this purpose. Hope this helps.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Maybe this chart will help you out some - Screenprinting and Digital Garment Printing University


----------



## Cutting_Edge (Jun 30, 2006)

Thank you for the responses......I am going to try these out on my shirts.

Margaret
Cutting Edge


----------

